# Decisions decisions



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

So, I got an email the other day saying that I'd earned an upgrade. Apparently, right from the Rep at VZW, our Droid x's aren't even available anymore, and apparently is considered a relic. But I digress...

So here begs the question, what phone would be best to uprgade to. I'm on my phone a lot, music, pictures, a lot of sms, and I need a decent battery life. I know a ton of you will say the Gnex, but I was wondering what all of you thought about other alternatives such as the Rezound. Not really interested in the razr due to no removable battery, and the ever present sadness of a locked bootloader. So, have at it! What do you think is a viable/better option?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Wait a week or two and the GNex will be on sale for $199. I feel like it's practically guaranteed.


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

SaurusX said:


> Wait a week or two and the GNex will be on sale for $199. I feel like it's practically guaranteed.


Guaranteed based on what?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

nhugh406 said:


> Guaranteed based on what?


On the fact that once released, prices on electronics only go down over time. That and after Christmas sales.


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

saurus meant: speculation


----------



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Depends on if you want lots of roms (gnex) or an sdcard slot (not the gnex) also I believe amazon has the rebound for $150 right now which is really good!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

The Rezound's boot loader is locked too, and from what I gather, the Rezound is supposedly not listed on the HTC Dev site as being unlockable (at least through their site), due to Verizon's request. Most are expecting s-off (permanent root) to be achieved in the future though, hopefully sooner than later. The fact is, there is no guarantee of that though. I didn't even know this until yesterday when I started to wonder if the Gnex (the phone I just upgraded to on release day), is really for me. So I started poking my head into the Rezound forums looking for information to seal the deal on my trade in of the Gnex for the Rezound. Now I'm starting to think that my only real option right now is to return the Gnex and wait to see if/when they achieve s-off on the Rezound. It looks like a solid piece of hardware and if they can get permanent root, it would a perfect solution to my upgrade needs.

You may be asking yourself what gives with the return of Gnex....especially while people are raving about it. Here are my complaints with it during the last 6.5 days of using it, just for informational purposes in you quest for a new phone:

1. The lack of sdcard was an initial concern, and after transferring all of my media at such a slow pace using mtp and pnp? (if I remember correctly), its even more of a concern. I'm talking 55 minutes just to transfer a few gb of media. My Droid x transferred that same data in 9 minutes.

2. The camera (with zero shutter lag) takes horrible pictures. I use camscanner app for work a lot and the camera on this thing is unacceptable for that type of usage (or any type of usage these days, especially compared to the other flag-ship phones). The pictures come out really washed out....the blacks are really dark, but the whites are horrible.

3. The outdated gpu will likely become an issue at some point, sooner or later during my 2 year contract. It already seems to lag up a little here and there.

4. The phone is just a little too big for me, even though I was willing to overlook that until the list of negatives kept growing.

5. 4g connection is spotty to say the least. For instance, in my house, sometimes I'll connect to 4g fast and easily with decent signal strength...but majority of the time, it won't connect at all.

The last one will likely be fixed with the new update that is expected to roll out soon. 1-3 are hardware related though, which can never be fixed. I had an X as well, and a locked bootloader is the last thing I want on my next phone. If they can get s-off on the Rezound, I think I'll be getting it. In the mean time, I'll be pulling the X out of retirement I guess. Who knows...by the time s-off is achieved on the Rezound, maybe something better will be out. Just thought I'd give you (the op) some insight since I was in your shoes a week ago. Hope it helps.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

I would just go with the GNexus because ALL of the developers are jumping on board. Just like when the Thunderbolt came out a ton of the devs jumped ship. So go with the devices there are a ton of developers for, it will make you happier in the long run. Also Unlocked bootloade > everything else.


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> I would just go with the GNexus because ALL of the developers are jumping on board. Just like when the Thunderbolt came out a ton of the devs jumped ship. So go with the devices there are a ton of developers for, it will make you happier in the long run. Also Unlocked bootloade > everything else.


That's what I've been thinking, but I've been hearing some stories that the hardware is crap and/or its really flimsy. To be honest, I've yet to actually hold one, but if its not as bad as a lot of people are saying, that would definitely be my decision.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

i order a gnex today, cant wait til it gets here. the dev support for it is amazing. its gonna be a fun year


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

The Galaxy Nexus is well, a Nexus phone. That makes it good from the get go. It does have a good battery life, but I've been reading a lot about the HTC rezound. It has a better screen on it, better camera quality (though no shutterless picture taking), it does have a microSD slot is LTE too, but not as good of a battery as the GNex. You will have to deal with the SenseUI on top of ICS when the ICS update comes out. It can be unlocked via the HTC website, but so far, no S-Off solution has been found. I have until March to decide myself too, but I have found myself leaning towards the Rezound more lately. The Galaxy S3 is supposed to be out in March too and no word yet if its coming to Verizon. But price is a big part and by March, both the GNex and Rezound will be cheaper by then.

I'm still loving my DX though. If ICS can get perfected with a working camera, I may push off my upgrade.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

RageXmods said:


> The Rezound's boot loader is locked too, and from what I gather, the Rezound is supposedly not listed on the HTC Dev site as being unlockable (at least through their site), due to Verizon's request. Most are expecting s-off (permanent root) to be achieved in the future though, hopefully sooner than later. The fact is, there is no guarantee of that though. I didn't even know this until yesterday when I started to wonder if the Gnex (the phone I just upgraded to on release day), is really for me. So I started poking my head into the Rezound forums looking for information to seal the deal on my trade in of the Gnex for the Rezound. Now I'm starting to think that my only real option right now is to return the Gnex and wait to see if/when they achieve s-off on the Rezound. It looks like a solid piece of hardware and if they can get permanent root, it would a perfect solution to my upgrade needs.
> 
> You may be asking yourself what gives with the return of Gnex....especially while people are raving about it. Here are my complaints with it during the last 6.5 days of using it, just for informational purposes in you quest for a new phone:
> 
> ...


Its already able to be unlocked via the HTC website.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

nhugh406 said:


> That's what I've been thinking, but I've been hearing some stories that the hardware is crap and/or its really flimsy. To be honest, I've yet to actually hold one, but if its not as bad as a lot of people are saying, that would definitely be my decision.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


A family member has it and while everything about it looks cheap the only obvious concern I see about it's build quality is the battery door, if you have to do frequent battery pulls which assumably come with flashing roms that think is without a doubt going to crack.

I pretty much agree with what rage said above how the phone just doesn't appeal to me, have an upgrade up in 5 or so days but there is nothing available at the time that I would want.


----------



## rmd0311 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have an upgrade too. I think I may just need to sit back and wait. I don't like the no sdcard. Other than that it looks like an awesome home. I have played with it a few times at the vzw store.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll just give you my 2 cents. I upgraded to the GNEX from the droid x and LOVE the phone. I was iffy just like you, because I love the durability and quality of the droid x but I know I made the right decision. The build quality of the GNEX was my main concern, but as soon as I held the phone when I took it out of the box I was impressed. The only thing that makes the phone feel a little bit cheap is the back battery door but after countless openings and battery pulls it has not once cracked or become loose. I got the extended battery from verizon for 50% off and with regular use I get over 12 hours of life with 2.5-3 hours of screen on time. The development for this phone is amazing. Right now I believe there are at least 8 stable ROMs and more and more are becoming stable every day. Also, the kernel development is top notch. All in all the phone is amazing, blacks on this phone are actually black and the other colors are vibrant beyond my expectation. Not having an sd card doesn't even matter with this phone because with every ROM flash and kernel flash I make, my virtual sd card still has everything intact. I would choose this phone again, just because of the guaranteed updates google will provide, with source based ROMs built from Googles AOSP. For the people who say to wait a week or a month for the price to go down, think about it... A phone usually only drops in price after its successor is released and then its still a little while until it drops. I believe it will be another year before the GNEX successor is out, and even if it is only 6 months, it will still be developed for, for the next 2 years... just like the Droid X. Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

I went with galaxy nexus from the droid x. If you want an iphone ready device, with the physical components of the X, it's the rezound. 
The galaxy nexus is an amazing phone. It took me almost two weeks to love it. It does require modding the phone to make it shine. Out of the box, the GN takes better photos than my Droid X, ever did. Personally, I wouldn't get a phone to do a cameras job. Not even the iphone can compete with a great camera and the iphone has the highest camera ratings.
The speaker volume level was too low. There is an app called volume+, that addressed that. My volume level is now louder than my Droid X and can compete with my old blackberry. There are now roms and kernels, that have included a fix. It should be addressed in the next OTA.
No SD card slot. In the almost two years of having my X, I	never stored more than 15g and I had the 32g sd card. I can tell you, that one third of what I stored, I didn't use. 32g will be fine for the majority of people. You can transfer what your not using to your computer, for more space if needed.
The screen is out of the ball park. The phone is one of the fastest. Data connection? It depends where you are. 3g will be consistently good on all phones because 4g is new. I by far enjoy the benefits of 4g and I haven't had any noticeable problems that affected me. When there was an outrage, it affected every phone.
If you like to flash roms and mod your phone. The galaxy nexus is that phone. There are more roms and kernels, than I can keep up with. It's incredible the development on this phone. Not to mention, unlike the X, the other carriers are going to have this phone. 
Developers from other carriers will added into the mix. In less than 6 months, this phone will have record breaking development for any one phone.
If you like to mod, it's the GN. Rezound for out of the box ease.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't know, but when I picked the phone up, it felt like a kid's toy to me compared to my X. The screen looked good, but not great. I also want to wait for the epected tegra3 and quad arm phones that will start to come out in Feb.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> I don't know, but when I picked the phone up, it felt like a kid's toy to me compared to my X. The screen looked good, but not great. I also want to wait for the epected tegra3 and quad arm phones that will start to come out in Feb.


For you that might be the right idea. As far as the feel of the phone, I have a case on mine, so how it feels isn't an issue. There will always be something greater around the corner. Wait until a phone comes out that you feel you have to have.

Just bare in mind that battery technology is lagging behind and 4g technology is still relatively new. I think a lot of the new features that they are adding to the phones will make the next year bumpy while they try to get all of these components on the same page.

This is one of the reasons apple drags it feet with major changes to it's OS. They are wary of risking consumer confidence, until something has been tested to death. We android users are more open to the wild west, but some towns have more order than others. There is a place for everyones needs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

